# Chronic Emptiness



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anyone here feel chronically empty? Like you're an empty shell and that there's nothing to you? I am wondering if this relates to DP or is one of my Borderline Personality Disorder symptoms...


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I feel you, girl. And I've often wondered the same thing. I've only had moments of self judgment over the past year. More often, it happened when I was high, and I realized how unstable my self-identity is. It's more than depression and DP/DR sometimes, it;s feeling like I have the persona of wind, or a chameleon. You know? Then again, when I don't feel like this I still feel empy from the DR.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Does anyone here feel chronically empty? Like you're an empty shell and that there's nothing to you? I am wondering if this relates to DP or is one of my Borderline Personality Disorder symptoms...


That is one of the main symptoms of DP. It can also be experienced in conjunction with BPD as both are dissociative disorders.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> That is one of the main symptoms of DP. It can also be experienced in conjunction with BPD as both are dissociative disorders.


Uhm...I'm pretty sure BPD is NOT a dissociative disorder. Maybe you are mistaking it with Multiple Personality Disorder or DID.


----------

